# Samuel Blair on the meaning of Ezekiel 33:11



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 13, 2022)

There is another Scripture, that is always brought in upon this Head of Argument, _Ezek._ xxxiii. 11. Where the Lord declares, with the Solemnity of an Oath, _As I live, saith the Lord God, I have no Pleasure in the Death of the wicked, but that the wicked turn from his Way and live._ When the Lord says, _he has no Pleasure in the Death of the Wicked;_ the plain Sense of the Words is, that the Death and Misery of Sinners is _not a Pleasure_ to him in itself, or for its own Sake, merely as it is a Misery to the Creature.

But this doesn’t say, but that their Death and Punishment may be agreeable and pleasing to him, under other Considerations; as it is an Execution of Justice, and Manifestation of his own Glory. If it were not so, Would he inflict Punishment upon any of them? Would he displease and make himself uneasy? And when he says, That _it is a Pleasure to him, that the Wicked turn from his Way, and Live._

The Meaning is, that righteousness and Holiness in his Creatures, and the Happiness consequent upon it, is the Object of his Approbation and Liking, a Thing, in itself, agreeable and pleasing to his holy Nature. But this, sure, is no Proof, that he equally and alike designed the Sanctification and Salvation of all Sinners. If it proved any thing this Way, it would prove, that he designed it certainly for them all, if his Power could effect it.

For the reference, see Samuel Blair on the meaning of Ezekiel 33:11.


----------

